# Who's excited about the new ALC Mk4 XL's coming out



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

The title says it all. I am gonna have to say it will be the lowest Mk4 kit on the market. The quietest, and smoothest riding kit also. 

Not only will you be able to lay cross member after doing what you need to clearance for parts on your car getting in the way. You will have a company that will take care of any questions or problems if they ever rise. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

I am I am


----------



## give_it_to_dem (Jan 28, 2005)

when are they coming out??


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

when and how much?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Soon guys, we just need to finish some stuff up on testing, then our test kits will go out. As long as the testers are pleased with all factors of the kit, we will start shipping. They should be right around the same price as the regular Mk4 kit.


----------



## AzDubN (Nov 16, 2007)

:thumbup: Can't wait.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

I am!, 2 of my friends who are doing air are waiting for them so they can order a whole kit from bagriders:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

I have 3 people who have given me deposits already. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We're pretty excited for these kits, get ready for our pre-order sale in November.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

I wonder if I can convince the fiance that she needs these instead of a fancy wedding dress


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Jesse, I sent you a PM :thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

yayayayayaayyayayayayyaay!!!!!!!


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

i think i am... kind of settled into the BOCs now that i can lay on em but damn some lift would be nice.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

im excited, but not excited to see the price. Im predicting a rise in price due to the hype on these struts. With that said i will probably buy them if i keep my mk4 much longer.


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

I want, I want, I want right now!!!!


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Don't worry about the price because it is the same as our current kit. You can thank the big boys for that.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

I've been waiting for a reason to ditch these bagyards... bring it on Jesse.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

it just so happens i now also have a mk4 so u can send me a test kit


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Any way we could swap brand new/never installed old style ones for the new ones within the next two weeks before I go on vacation?  I'll pay shipping both ways.

I'll be a guinea pig


----------



## flybye1 (Apr 24, 2009)

I can't wait for these to hit so I can pick a set up. The customer service is top notice, which is why I will wait for these. Jessie has gone above and beyond to help with any questions iv had.


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

Interesting. I might have to look into these.


----------



## KR3DUB (Jun 6, 2008)

I'll be ordering as soon as they are available.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Mr. Appleton said:


> I've been waiting for a reason to ditch these bagyards... bring it on Jesse.


Kind of in the same position you are in. Just annoyed you still have to drill with these. Jesse, check you're PMs if you read this.


----------



## dmise (Sep 2, 2008)

youll have my order as soon as they are out! BEEN waiting for these far too long Jesse 


@ Will, cant wait to deal with you guys when these come availiable.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

SoloGLI said:


> Kind of in the same position you are in. Just annoyed you still have to drill with these. Jesse, check you're PMs if you read this.


F*CK it! At this point I dont care. I just dont want these struts on my car anymore.


----------



## Colin. (Jan 24, 2010)

Mr. Appleton, check your pm


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Mr. Appleton said:


> F*CK it! At this point I dont care. I just dont want these struts on my car anymore.


Lulz... you're right tho. With the template they provide, its actually pretty easy to install the struts.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

SoloGLI said:


> Lulz... you're right tho. With the template they provide, its actually pretty easy to install the struts.


Yup, and at least I know that if I were to EVER need a replacement strut, I could have it to me next day with ground shipping!


----------



## platinumgrey_1.8T (Jul 13, 2007)

Kevin, you'll see me soon for deposit on the struts!!!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

totally in for these :thumbup:


----------



## chrispage (Oct 7, 2007)

Mr. Appleton said:


> F*CK it! At this point I dont care. I just dont want these struts on my car anymore.


are the bagyards that bad? i was under the impression they were fairly decent.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

Will, will there be any deals for people who already have the current mkiv kits? like a swap +cash for the new ones? Send me a PM.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

chrispage said:


> are the bagyards that bad? i was under the impression they were fairly decent.


I really have no problems with the struts themselves, just how BagYard and ORT conduct business. I would much rather have a different set of struts on my car.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Made my deposit! :thumbup:


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

05slvrstonegray1.8t said:


> Will there be any deals for people who already have the current mkiv kits? like a swap +cash for the new ones?


this x 2


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Im going to take a shot in the dark and say Airlift doesnt want the old struts back.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

05slvrstonegray1.8t said:


> Will, will there be any deals for people who already have the current mkiv kits?


We will be offering an additional $50 off to our existing customers on the Air Lift MK4 front struts, but we won't be doing any swaps.



dmise said:


> @ Will, cant wait to deal with you guys when these come availiable.


I look forward to working with you soon, be ready for the pre-order sale :beer:


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

deff cant wait to get these


----------



## the_iodine (Mar 22, 2005)

When should we expect the presale?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

[email protected] is taking preorder deposits for 250$


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

How do I make a depost someone get at me


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

Mr. Appleton said:


> I've been waiting for a reason to ditch these bagyards... bring it on Jesse.


paint your engine bay first. :thumbup:


----------



## the_iodine (Mar 22, 2005)

Are the rears going to be different as well?


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

I doubt it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

the_iodine said:


> Are the rears going to be different as well?


No, the current rear kit sticking around. :thumbup:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

soooo happy to see these things comin out! i have been recommending airlift to anyone who asks about installs. so far i have 3 cars lined up to get these bad boys in! cant wait. and its the truth about airlift's customer service, and bagriders for that matter. TOP NOTCH if i do say so myself! the kits i have been fortunate enough to install have (for the most part) been an absolute breeze thanks to these 2 companies! kudos all


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

ericjohnston27 said:


> soooo happy to see these things comin out! i have been recommending airlift to anyone who asks about installs. so far i have 3 cars lined up to get these bad boys in! cant wait. and its the truth about airlift's customer service, and bagriders for that matter. TOP NOTCH if i do say so myself! the kits i have been fortunate enough to install have (for the most part) been an absolute breeze thanks to these 2 companies! kudos all


This is surprising to hear from a former ORT employee... well maybe not.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

... former


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

SoloGLI said:


> This is surprising to hear from a former ORT employee... well maybe not.


didnt ORT start selling air lift as well?


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Impatiently waiting......Jesse, I'm the one (or one of the ones perhaps  ) that talked to you at h2o about these, but was a bit weary about drilling more holes in my towers in addition to the ones already there for my current strut bar. Did you ever happen to find out what strut bar was on that mk4 that you did the install on a while back? Thanks-Jon :thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

these best be out before christmas.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

andrew m. said:


> Surprising to hear from someone who was taken care of so well by ORT and BagYard. :thumbdown:


not the place for this, but i hope youre joking

pm sent :beer:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

Was gonna pull the trigger for bags a while ago but then heard about these coming out so I had to wait.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

are these things gunna be double bellow or single?


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

double bellow with no damping adjustment. The current ones are single with 9 point damping


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

word


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Currents are a sleeve bag. Double bellow should ride much nicer along with the extra lowz.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

^x2


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Dope! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

eurotrsh said:


> Double bellow should ride much nicer along with the extra lowz.


Indeed, and along with the new valving the XL's will have a firmer, sportier feel. :thumbup:


----------



## flybye1 (Apr 24, 2009)

Will- I sent you a pm with a few general questions but haven't heard from you.


----------



## flybye1 (Apr 24, 2009)

Will-Thank you for getting back to me so quickley.


----------



## lauren. (Mar 26, 2009)

waiting breathlessly


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

If these are priced right, i will def ditch the bagyards for these


----------



## Jughead337 (May 13, 2008)

Looks like there will be a bunch of old style up for sale soon....mine are installed but not altered in any way....so if any interest in them they will be on my garage floor after I install the new XL's


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

are the XL's going to have braided leader lines too ? would be a nice touch.


----------



## sublow1 (Jan 11, 2010)

I need to know how much for a compleat set for my 99 Bug front and rear plus all lines and air system 
thanks and how much for a pre order. I will be comming back from Iraq and I need it done. 
Thanks


----------



## slammedfour (Aug 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Indeed, and along with the new valving the XL's will have a firmer, sportier feel. :thumbup:


 so basically it's a bomber but built on kyb shocks.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Nope, Airlift has struts built to their specs.


----------



## slammedfour (Aug 13, 2009)

and they're made in which 3rd world country? 

I followed the thread started by Colin. and no matter how many times someone asked WHERE the AirLift struts came from, the ALC employees wouldn't give a straight answer. Y'all afraid of someone finding out that you use garbage shocks?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

slammedfour said:


> and they're made in which 3rd world country?
> 
> I followed the thread started by Colin. and no matter how many times someone asked WHERE the AirLift struts came from, the ALC employees wouldn't give a straight answer. Y'all afraid of someone finding out that you use garbage shocks?


 who cares where they are made? Has anyone had a problem with their airlift shocks? Not that ive heard of....My vw, and many others, was made in mexico...does that make it a garbage car?


----------



## slammedfour (Aug 13, 2009)

I think it matters, I wouldn't want some no-name shock on my car just because the price is right. I value my safety and the safety of my kids.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

DOT approved and built in the US, toughguy. 

Are you interested in a set? Then take your b*tching somewhere else.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

slammedfour said:


> I think it matters, I wouldn't want some no-name shock on my car just because the price is right. I value my safety and the safety of my kids.


 you know Pablo and Rodrigo assembled your car in Mexico right? how does that make you feel at night?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

slammedfour said:


> and they're made in which 3rd world country?
> 
> I followed the thread started by Colin. and no matter how many times someone asked WHERE the AirLift struts came from, the ALC employees wouldn't give a straight answer. Y'all afraid of someone finding out that you use garbage shocks?


 Sounds like someone who's just buying into marketing hype and just regurgitating the same garbage without any actual experience or knowledge on the products. 

I run bagyards and airlifts on my car. I can quite easily say that their ride quality and damping are comparable. Regardless of who developed the struts, the airlifts handle well, their valving is great, and they've lasted 2+ years for me so far without a single issue. 

Your safety comment is laughable. Again, mine are over 2 years old and not a single problem....especially one that would have anything to do with safety. And I have a friend who put something like 40k+ miles on his airlifts without a problem. Do some research next time :thumbup:


----------



## slammedfour (Aug 13, 2009)

eurotrsh said:


> DOT approved and built in the US, toughguy.
> 
> Are you interested in a set? Then take your b*tching somewhere else.


 Really? I'd like to see the DOT approval information. I am actually interested in a set of the new XL's! However, I've never seen any information regarding the DOT approval of AL's. BagYard has a TUV approval and Andrew emailed me a copy of the paperwork as proof. Just saying that words coming from a dickhead on the forum mean a lot less than real paperwork. 



Mr. Appleton said:


> you know Pablo and Rodrigo assembled your car in Mexico right? how does that make you feel at night?


 I feel fine knowing that my car was assembled in Mexico, thanks for looking out :thumbup:


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

slammedfour said:


> Really? I'd like to see the DOT approval information. I am actually interested in a set of the new XL's! However, I've never seen any information regarding the DOT approval of AL's. BagYard has a TUV approval and Andrew emailed me a copy of the paperwork as proof. Just saying that words coming from a dickhead on the forum mean a lot less than real paperwork.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel fine knowing that my car was assembled in Mexico, thanks for looking out :thumbup:


 
why not email air lift for that documentation? 

have you seen readily available DOT cert paperwork from all other manufacturers you consider buying from? i dont understand why you're getting worked up. 

also, ask them to toss in their ISO9001 cert. quality management is important too.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

god this thread sucks...if you dont know a damn thing about anything get off vortex and actualy learn something instead of rewriting a bunch of incorrect bull **** some other idiot told you.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

this is GREAT!! i will tell you i am pretty excited.. cant come soon enough!!! :laugh:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Jetta11J said:


> this is GREAT!! i will tell you i am pretty excited.. cant come soon enough!!! :laugh:


 x2, another great product from these guys. I am a bit curious as to who makes Air Lift's struts, but it's purely curiousity. I'm not gonna fight anyone over it like E-thugmasterflex a few posts back


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

"watched" :thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

haha. slammedfour got his panties all up in a bunch. christ. call them and ask them to fax you a copy of the paperwork.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

nap83 said:


> haha *Andrew* got his panties all up in a bunch. christ. call them and ask them to fax you a copy of the paperwork.


 Fixed. Because slammedfour is Andrew from ORT


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

seriously?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

:banghead::banghead:


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)

http://www.bagriders.com/modlab/products.php?product=MKIV-XL-FRONT-STRUTS :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

trying to convince my bro to get these for his MKiv jetta:beer:


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

Mr. Appleton said:


> Fixed. Because slammedfour is Andrew from ORT


 uh oh proof?


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

nunzo. said:


> uh oh proof?


 I had an idea it was him, I got a few PM's from people thinking the same. I'm pretty damn sure it's him.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Nope, it's not me. I'm done with Vortex - read it on the ORT blog. I hang out on Stanceworks and RVAG now but thanks for trying to include me in the cool kids club.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

It's not even winter yet and everyone is already hyped up.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

this last page has been entertaining! 

thanks Mike!!! hahahahah


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

jimothy cricket said:


> this last page has been entertaining!
> 
> thanks Mike!!! hahahahah


 I'm not here for entertainment. Just telling it how it is.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Mr. Appleton said:


> I'm not here for entertainment. Just telling it how it is.


 I know but its funny.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

can we just agree that all bags are created equal :beer:


----------



## fancy sauce (Jan 28, 2009)

....anywho... 
I was really looking forward to getting these in the next couple weeks. I really hope this is the last time the deadline gets postponed even further...this boc nonsense is killing me.


----------



## Colin. (Jan 24, 2010)

Mr. Appleton said:


> Fixed. Because slammedfour is Andrew from ORT


 lol I really hope this isn't true...how pathetic 



andrew m. said:


> Nope, it's not me. I'm done with Vortex - read it on the ORT blog. I hang out on Stanceworks and RVAG now but thanks for trying to include me in the cool kids club.


 funny how you are done with vortex yet you pop up in this thread right after that comment to say it wasn't you 

LOL 

this last page is humorous, thank you slammedfour for gracing us with your bias bull****! 

anxious to hear reviews on this new setup.


----------



## Doug Funny (Aug 17, 2007)

I'll be interested to see what happens to the prices of the Masontechs and Bagyards once these come out. I personally run Masontechs, but having dealt with Airlift with my manifolds and a few other miscellaneous products, I can tell you that their customer service is unbeatable. :thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Will we have an offical release date soon? Most ive heard was shipping would start in the first week of Dec, which is cool by me!


----------



## fancy sauce (Jan 28, 2009)

Swbd4L said:


> Will we have an offical release date soon? Most ive heard was shipping would start in the first week of Dec, which is cool by me!


I heard first week in nov...if its december I think I'm going to have to just cut my losses and buy one of the current struts. These deadline extensions are killing me...


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

fancy sauce said:


> I heard first week in nov...if its december I think I'm going to have to just cut my losses and buy one of the current struts. These deadline extensions are killing me...


U prob wont get mega low on the current ones from the pics thats I've seen... it will be worth the extra month wait. I would wait but thats just me.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

I' so ready for this, although I won't be able to jump on the presale I will be picking up a set ASAP.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Swbd4L said:


> Most ive heard was shipping would start in the first week of Dec


Correct, word is the struts will be in the hands of us distributors during the first week of December.

We're pretty excited


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

Colin. said:


> lol I really hope this isn't true...how pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this "slammedfour" person hasnt posted since I mentioned it being Andrew. :sly:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Correct, word is the struts will be in the hands of us distributors during the first week of December.
> 
> We're pretty excited


Thanks Will!!


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Woot, perfect timing to order my bags.


----------



## flybye1 (Apr 24, 2009)

I need these asap


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

:beer:Yup now it official


So pumped this is my 3 airride project and this time will be the best yetopcorn:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

bump for updates!


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Swbd4L said:


> bump for updates!


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The last news i heard from the Air Lift crew was that prototyping was going well and they would be available at the end of December.


----------

